# Pimp my 2000 Jeep Cherokee Classic XJ...



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Alright, so I just got a 4X4 XJ , 89k miles, and I was wondering what type of suggestions everyone has as far as modifications. I would like a large roof rack with storage (plus full spare) with lights, etc. for night fishing. I already have a rear hitch receiver but I need to add one for the front so that I can hook up a front rod rack. The truck is stock, no lift or major suspension changes. Stock 16X7 rims with normal tires as well. What do you guys think? Any suggestions would be great (please list them in order of cost/ease of installation). Thanks fellas!

Cheers,
Cane44


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I have a surco roof rack on my xj (2000 Classic). Its pretty big. Just got the rain gutter mount because it doubles the capacity load versus the rail mounts. I'll take some pics and let you see how I have it setup.

I think BubbaBlue has a nice roof rack also. I'm sure he will chime in.


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

Why do you need all the light for night fishing?


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks SeaSalt, I'll look up the surco roof rack shortly. I'd appreciate any pictures you have, I saw BubbaBlues roof rack and it looks pretty sweet as well but I think its attached to the factory roof rails. I'm with you, I would prefer the heavier load capacity of the rain gutter mounted style.

thebeachcaster, the lights are needed on the beach so you can see what the heck you're doing unless you have someone to hold a flashlight for you or one of the "cave" lights you can get on a headband.

Cane44


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I used a Rola. Aussie.










I went with it mainly because it was priced reasonably, was easy to mount and was built from tubing compatible to other accessories like ski carriers.

I considered the rain gutter mounts but decided I really didn't need more than 150# on my roof anyhow. That's the capacity of the OEM rack.

You asked about a front hitch. Did that a few months ago. Suggest Draw-Tite because it rides up real high. Higher than other flavors. I put a Hidden Hitch on the rear and Draw-Tite on the front.

Lights. Use a headband or maybe a shielded lantern. Lights can spook some fish.
.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Get some good recovery equipment like tow straps, D-ring shackles etc. You never know when you may need to help somebody out or get yourself unstuck for that matter.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

*My .02*

I have an 01 classic with 122k. Most of those miles are from being on the sand Ft. Fisher to Virgina. I still have stock suspension and have been fine. I agree with 1badF350, first get yourself the basic beach off road "rescue" equipment. I myself do not "cruise" the beach for four wheeling fun. So I've spent most of my dough on fishing equipment and accessories for my jeep to better that. That being said I would like some more clearance, but everyone hear can tell you 18" or 30" clearance won't matter if you don't know how to read and drive on sand. A front rack is the way to go for me so you can still access the back and a top rack for rods if you have long heavers(several of mine don't fit inside). You'll enjoy your jeep, at least I have mine. And as far as lights I'd be careful having those on at night when you go to a spot like Cape point you might get more than just dirty looks.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

*.02 + .02 = .04*

Here is mine. I like all the above suggestions, roof rack, front and rear receiver hitches, and have taken it one step further. I would add, now that you have a workable vehicle, new leaf spring kit on the rear to raise it 6", a new set of coil springs on the front, and a new set of shocks. Once you start loading up the rod rack with multiple coolers, rods, etc., not to mention passengers and equipment inside, the stock springs will be flat. The kit isn't expensive and you shouldn't have much rust underneath to deal with. Highly suggested.... :beer:


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

BF Goodwrench Radial Mud Terrians, maybe 30's or 31's, those last long and can grab just about anything a slightly madified jeep should encounter


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

6” is not going to be quite that simple and will require many more parts and $ for it to function properly. Control arms, Drive shaft, SYE, brake lines and so on. I just looked into all this for my 94 Cherokee SE with shot leaf spring syndrome. I went with new 3” HD leaf packs, HD front coils and shocks. Price was about the same for stock new suspension parts and there were minimal other modifications required. Finished the rear driver’s side last night, tonight’s fun project is the back passenger springs! If a mechanically challenged moron like me can do it by myself, anyone should be able to.

Check out Rock Lizard and JcrOffroad for a front bumper. Several with D-rings, 2” receivers and brackets for attaching to the uniframe securely. Rack? Heck I bolted a wooden pallet on top. You can tie/screw just about anything to it and the price was right!


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*Lights*

will scare fish! I try to keep them to a minimum and I also think the red lights are far better. I have a jeep cheroke (not a grand cherokee) and I gotta front rack. I got yakamas on top. I have made no modifications as far as tires, suspention and etc... Just air down and don't push it in questionable situations. You will be fine and good luck.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Woodchuck said:


> 6” is not going to be quite that simple and will require many more parts and $ for it to function properly. Control arms, Drive shaft, SYE, brake lines and so on. I just looked into all this for my 94 Cherokee SE with shot leaf spring syndrome. I went with new 3” HD leaf packs, HD front coils and shocks. Price was about the same for stock new suspension parts and there were minimal other modifications required. Finished the rear driver’s side last night, tonight’s fun project is the back passenger springs! If a mechanically challenged moron like me can do it by myself, anyone should be able to.
> 
> Check out Rock Lizard and JcrOffroad for a front bumper. Several with D-rings, 2” receivers and brackets for attaching to the uniframe securely. Rack? Heck I bolted a wooden pallet on top. You can tie/screw just about anything to it and the price was right!


Hey Woodchuck, this is good stuff. The same was done by my buddy and I for our Jeeps. The 6" was total based on where my vehicle was positioned prior to the work. 3” leaf packs and front coils with shocks. So that is a gross amount. The net lift was 3", you are correct. The work mentioned with the control arms is not a bad way to go but if you go with the basic things you mentioned, no drive shaft or brake line issues are encountered.


----------

